
PEP 530: Asynchronous Comprehensions in Python 3.6 - 1st1
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0530/
======
gigatexal
Let's make this happen.

~~~
1st1
Totally :) I'm the author of the PEP, btw. Will be glad to answer questions.

~~~
gigatexal
Can you speak a bit more how this would evaluate with generators? I mean
they're more or less lazily created to begin with what do we gain from using
async? I guess I'm curious how it works behind the scenes

